# Snow events



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello all where is a good site to look at past snow events in your area? I'm tryin to figure out how many my area has on average ( central Ohio ). Thanks!


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good website to get event data from? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MikeLWB (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/iln/events/

Check us out for updates on winter events throughout the year and here is our winter outlook for Cincinnati:

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=27&topicid=8469&Itemid=179


----------

